# Pheasant Openner...Highlandtown WA



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

This was me an "Grady's" first pheasant hunt. To say I was shocked to see the number of vehicles in all the parking lots and alon the road would be an understatement...I expected a crowd...But not the see of Orange that awaited us...However, The folks I ran into in the field were Top Notch courteous and friendly and it was a great day!!!! Ok on to the day....

Final Score Pheasants 1 Grady/Steve 1

Grady worked real hard today...I rewarded him by completely missing the first bird...Badly. I will blame it on "rust"... . However, I was able to hit the next one squarely...I only hunted until around 11:00 as it got pretty warm out. 

All in all, I really enjoyed the day...a limit was within my grasp...which isn't bad for a rookie season...While we both have a lot to learn, today was a great start...

Take Care,

Hawk


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats on the good opener! Some is surely better than none! Half the fun is watching the dog work.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

You are right on there Dakotaman...We had a really good time together. Him and I do need to do some "feather" work. I don't want to "force fetch" him and he has some texture issues with retrieving birds...We worked on it in early spring and he got over it..Well the pheasant is bigger and different to him...So with some yard work on retrieving we will get him over that...I made the mistake of NOT doing much with retrieving with real birds all summer...and he slipped back a bit...No harm done...just a wake up call to his trainer...He pointed well but, but the first bird broke and he couldn't stand it...LOL. The second, I just let him flush because I heard the bell stop ringing in the corn stand...and knew what was going on...Seemed like a good 10 seconds or so before he couldn't take it anymore...I decided that whatever whoa damage he does this season...we will fix after the season...He was really to young and inexperienced for the field last year at this time..So this is really his first season...I will give him some slack every where but in obedience...and he was top notch Friday..even with all the distractions!!! Anyway, Good Luck this season!!

Hawk


----------

